#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  What are some recommended payment processors for Sri Lanka based eCommerce site?

## Bhavya

An online payment processor is an important feature for eCommerce sites where products and services are directly sold to the online customers. Payment processors allow to accept credit card transactions and other authorized payments instantly. Can you guys suggest me some best payment processors for Sri Lanka based eCommerce site?

----------

